# Campingcar-infos (for information)



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I have just received the disc of the aires from http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
For those considering purchase you might like to know that the information is as on the site after 'clicking' the opening page and clicking 'Rechercher une aire'. 
You get the map with departments, the details of the aires and the photos {there's even one of my pics!).

The disc on sale is updated every 2 months. I have received Septembre 2005.
Current price 16.50€


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

I ordered one for our last trip but unfortunately it arrived after we'd left  so haven't had a chance to use it yet.
It is also possible to load it onto a PDA if you have a big enough memory card.


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*Hi Gillian*

Is the information on the cd in english?

Luigi


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Hi Gillian*



Luigi said:


> Is the information on the cd in english?
> 
> Luigi


No, but it's not hard to follow and helps improve your French.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

A quick question please. How did you manage to purchase the disc. I have tried the site several times but there does not seem a place to order or am I being thick.

Regards

Cherekee


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question please. How did you manage to purchase the disc. I have tried the site several times but there does not seem a place to order or am I being thick.
> 
> ...


HelloCherokee

Try here:- http://www.campingcar-infos.com/CDcheque.htm

Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Or, if you have a paypal account, try here...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/CD.htm

and click on "A L'etranger (16.50€)

pete.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Or take a chance like I did and send cash (euros)


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Just did it as per above instructions, easy took 2 mins. By Paypal.
Eddie


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

as you know, I moderate also in the french forum of Camping-car infos CCI , and that since 4 years now, 
French is my first " mother language " than german... :wink: 
The CD in question is one of the best for the moment about " aires pour cc ", they are infos not only over France, but over the european continent and Morocco.
Very much cc. owner from D,B,NL and so on use our listing...
You can localised the situation of the " aires " exactly, with the button " Mappy ", but you must be online to use that service...
Also with GPS coordination...
It´s also possible to install the poi´s over the aires.

for info,

duc


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Ref my question for purchase of Camping Car disc. Have now ordered the disc. Thank you all for your response,s. Was being thick, should have scrolled full page!! Seems excellent bit of kit for new homers like us. Will now look forward to our visit to France over new year.

Cherekee


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi again,

I forget something:

the CD is avaiable in 2 version:

one for PC
one for PDA Pocket

for info,

duc


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

duc said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I forget something:
> 
> ...


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

I ask the webmaster of CCI about the " aires " CD.

No update possible...
All 2 month is a new CD avaiable with the latest information...
Loading files ( more than 10.000...) with Active syntec is very time-consuming, better is over USB2 direct from PC.

for Info,

duc


----------

